# "Duly attested" Documents



## RikshaDriver (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've finally been offered a position in the UAE and they have requested I submit some documents... Just wondering if someone could elaborate further on what exactly some of these terms mean?

- Experience Certificate from previous employers (WTF?)
- Employment/Salary Certificate from current employer (do they mean payslip???)

Being an Aussie... these are really "What The Hell?!" kind of requests... can anyone help me out here...


Additionally, they requested Uni Degree and Transcripts be "duly attested"... I assume they want these validated by a Notary Public, or DFAT, or both?

Any fellow Aussies who have some insights regarding that last bit... did you go to DFAT or just get it done by a Notary Public?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I assume that 'experience certificate' means a reference.

Current salary cert - ****** off! I'd never give a potential employer that.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

RikshaDriver said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally been offered a position in the UAE and they have requested I submit some documents... Just wondering if someone could elaborate further on what exactly some of these terms mean?
> 
> - Experience Certificate from previous employers (WTF?)


It is normal operating procedure here for recruitment, just get a letter from your direct line manager or even the highest level of management you've interacted with on a regular basis. It pretty much is just the same as a letter of reference that is used in the West. Just make sure that it is on the company letter head and that is mentions your responsibilities in that role and the amount of time (clearly mentioned) you spent there. 



RikshaDriver said:


> - Employment/Salary Certificate from current employer (do they mean payslip???)


Another one of the regular requests. If your current employer is a UAE entity, then just ask HR, they know what you are talking about, since its a widely used document (loans, accounts, credit cards etc..) out here. 

Just FYI, in your scenario, the request is to verify your wage at the previous employer. Most people base their offers off of what the candidate was receiving in his/her earlier job, rather than going by market average/qualifications (b.s imho, but it is what it is).



RikshaDriver said:


> Being an Aussie... these are really "What The Hell?!" kind of requests... can anyone help me out here...


True, although it's pretty much different for everybody when they first encounter it . 



RikshaDriver said:


> Additionally, they requested Uni Degree and Transcripts be "duly attested"... I assume they want these validated by a Notary Public, or DFAT, or both?


'Duly Attested' would mean the degrees and transcripts need to be attested first at the foriegn office/state department/foreign comission (different places different names) of the country where the university is located. Afterwhich, it would need to be attested by the UAE embassy in that country, and finally they would need to be attested by the authority here. 

Have a search on the forum, this particular topic has come up multiple times. 



RikshaDriver said:


> Any fellow Aussies who have some insights regarding that last bit... did you go to DFAT or just get it done by a Notary Public?


Can't speak about the DFAT, but a regular notary public won't work, that much is certain. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

The process is the same for everyone I would believe. Get it notarised or attested by the University followed by DFAT attestation which shall then be followed by attestation by the UAE Embassy in Australia. I believe that should be enough.

Your PRO will probably need to get the degree attested by the UAE Interior Ministry here in the UAE

The experience certificate from the previous employer is a letter issued by your previous employer, on their letterhead, verifying that you have worked with them. It usually includes your position, a brief description of your responsibilities and the time spent with the employer.

Salary certificate from the current employer is just a letter verifying your current salary. Again, just ask your HR to prepare a letter, on their letterhead, stating your total salary. I suppose a payslip could also work in this case.


----------

